# Healthful Substitutes Thread!



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I've been researching gluten-free organic flours since I myself am gluten sensitive. Since I would still like the option to bake when I have to, I'm targeting non-wheat flours.

It seems the best options are the following:
brown rice flour
almond flour
coconut flour

You seem to need less coconut and brown rice flour compared to almond flour. I have to avoid the almond flour because I'm also sensitive to almonds. Going to try a gingersnap pie crust recipe using either coconut flour or brown rice flour for pumpkin pie this Thanksgiving.


----------

